# Favourite lures? ... Trolling for snapper etc



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi all, 
1st post on AKFF. Just started trolling hard bodies over inshore reefs (Mid north coast NSW) I've had some success with a Manns 6" Deep diver (3-4m) in blue with a red head. But I've also had quite few hookups where the fish has escaped through hooks pulling or bending. I've put some stronger trebles on but they tend to foul up easily . What are some other lures you've had success with and that keep their action fairly reliably?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the photo, pretty much sums it all up doesn't it!

Third post is one of a kayak full of snapper, way to go!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd think I would persist in whats hanging out of that big boys mouth......nice fish!

What trebs are you using? Owner trebs are pretty good. Why not try single hooks? There good as long as you keep the pressure on. Owner and Gamakatsu make them.

My favorite lures for snapper are the Predatek Spoon Bills (very good for super slow trolling) and the Bomber Deep Long A When you want to go a little deeper and faster.


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Barrabundy, that day just before Christmas opened my eyes to trolling hardbodies. That snapper went 73cm and gave me some nervous moments on a little rod.
Yes I'll get a few more of the manns, they're on special in Coffs for $8 or $9 at the moment. I'll try the Predatek and Bomber too thanks AWTY.
Yes Owner 3X size 2 is what I put on but even one of them was bent this morning losing a big hard mouthed snapper. When I hooked up I had a berkeley firestick mungo on the other line which went slack of course but got slammed after just floating for a couple of minutes. Of course the line had looped around the rod tip and the 25lb braid pinged off like nothing. So double hook up excitement then nothing ...... just filthy words hanging in the air for no-one to hear! 
But ever had a floating lure hit like that?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've found that singles are less prone to bending but that's just my opinion and the single I use are always heavier guage than the original trebles anyway.


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Would you put just one hook on each mount,or maybe a pair back to back at the tail? What style and size of hook would you put on that blue Manns say?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

These are the type of hook you use. http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1013 ....Decoy make them as well.

I like 3/0's for Snapper, if you have them too big they foul up or interfere with the swimming action of the lure. Have the hook facing up in snaggy patches, and I usually have just one hook on each ring.
Its not going to catch you more fish than a treb, but you get less foul hook ups, the Snapps fight better on a single and it doesnt make a mess of them if you want to throw any back.

You could try a stronger treb like a 5x strong.

At 8 bucks I'd be stocking up, the ones I put up cost twice that.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Another vote for Predatek Spoonbills.

Closely followed by RMG scorpion 125mm - 5m


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the hook details AWTY, I'll try some of these. I'll have to try a spoonbill and a scorpion too. Thanks poly too. "polylureosis" sounds like you're the man to ask about lures!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

As a bit of trivia, I didn't buy proper singles, I just raided my tackle box and used big ganging hooks. They still catch fish even though they are too big and heavy and the eye is at an angle that prevents the hook from hanging symetrically from the body. Basically, you can get away with it but if you're going to go buy hooks, buy the ones the others have suggested here.


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pics BB. Those big hooks look a bit awkward but hey if they work!
Also just found the Fish of the Month -Snapper from 2009 full of good info.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Headland said:


> Thanks for the pics BB. Those big hooks look a bit awkward but hey if they work!
> Also just found the Fish of the Month -Snapper from 2009 full of good info.


Single hooks are also much easier to get out of a fish, it's good when you want to release the fish with as little damage as possible. The hooks on the lure I posted are way bigger than the trebles that were on there originally but, if I was buying hooks especially for that, I'd go smaller.

There is an amazing amount of info on this forum if you care to look, I often forget it's there. The search button works well!


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

AWTY already answered my earlier question about snapper hitting a stationary lure.
Quoting from AWTY's 2009 tips for Snapper FOTM. 
"Technique: lots of different techniques, always changing. Ive caught them while paddling at 5kms/hr while trolling a surface lure as well as have them hit lures that have been stationary for over 1 min"
The lesson is if you've got a lure floating while you're busy with other stuff, make sure the line isn't fouled!


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice Barra by the way BB. My brother in Mackay has been catching plenty lately and having to throw them all back as its out of season.


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

ArWeTherYet said:


> These are the type of hook you use. http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1013 ....Decoy make them as well.
> I like 3/0's for Snapper,
> Its not going to catch you more fish than a treb, but you get less foul hook ups, the Snapps fight better on a single and it doesnt make a mess of them if you want to throw any back. At 8 bucks I'd be stocking up, the ones I put up cost twice that.


 Well I bought a several more and put on some decoy 3-0's and finally got sick of waiting for better weather and rode the south easterly with my son for 8km to sheltered Arrawarra beach to the north, each trolling one of these. 








Just one strike between us but a solid hookup in the bottom jaw on this nice snapper.








Friendly advice and good info on this forum. Thanks gentlemen!


----------

